# e-voting system



## fluca1978 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi,
I'm searching for a free e-voting system for elections of non-profit associations committees. In the beginning I'd like to use a service free (or cheap) and then to evaluate how to embed it in our deployment. I've already tested CIVS. Anyone has experience/suggestions to other systems?


----------

